# RAM Timing Question P5G41



## Sinnister (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have this:



























I believe my memory timings are making me BSOD in games, the rated timings for 1333 at 9-9-9-24-34, how do i change it to this though in the MB i have?

I can't find the option to change. 
Also i have CIT and intelstep disabled.

Everything else is Auto, any ideas?

thanks.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

nothing to do with timmings.


----------



## Sinnister (Oct 15, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> nothing to do with timmings.


thanks for the reply!

i added 50mv and pulled the FSB down to 312, do you think id hvae to raise the Vcore again to get to 333?

Oh you also said in the other thread nothing should be manual, what should i change everything too?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

when you raise the fsb you dont want your ram to go above its rated speed.

your ram voltage is to be set at the manufacturers stated voltage no more no less.


----------



## Sinnister (Oct 15, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> when you raise the fsb you dont want your ram to go above its rated speed.
> 
> your ram voltage is to be set at the manufacturers stated voltage no more no less.


Understood, however the rated speed for my RAM is 1333 which is 666 i believe, when i raise the FSB to 333 it brings the RAM to 1333, (my MB won't allow 1333 natively) so now i just need it stable at 333.

I'll look at my settings again but im sure i can't manual overclock the RAM to its rated speed.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I always use asus boards and they tend to default to 800Mhz. You set the ram speed to rams speed, set overclocking to manual, disable c1e and intel speedstep then raise the fsb in 10MHz increments whilst testing every so often. 666 is 1332 but thats within its speed.

please post your full specs including make and model of psu


----------



## Sinnister (Oct 15, 2011)

ASUS P5G41T-M-LX3
Q6600 B3
600W Thermltake Toughpower
DDR3 1333


I got another BSOD playing my game so i upped the Vcore to +100mv and i increased the FSB 10 to 329.

I have Auto PSI disabled, that a good idea? what is it?

anything else i can tweak to try and stable?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

this is how you overclock. I think your trying things too quickly which is a sure fire way of damaging things.

select manual for the overclock
disable c1e and intel speedstep
raise the fsb by 10MHz
save & reboot. If you get into windows without issue raise the fsb by 10MHz again and save a reboot
repeat until you have raised by 60Mhz then test for 1 hour with occt whilst monitoring the temps with real temp. You dont want to go over 60 degrees c.

Set the ram voltage to manufacturers stated voltage along with the timmings.
raise the fsb by 10Mhz and save and reboot if you get into windows repeat until you have done 60MHz then test again with occt for 1 hour whilst monitoring the temps with real temp

if you get a blue screen of death whilst trying to get into windows or occt fails then raise the cpu vcore to the next available voltage and try again

you do not really need to change any other settings but lowering the southbridge and northbridge voltages can help. Sometimes you may need to raise them but more often than not you can keep them on auto.

do not use settings like the 1n or 2n to help with overclocking on the ram it is not needed.

When you get to an overclock you are happy with you must test with prime95 for atleast 7 hours whilst monitoring the temps.

What graphics card and cpu cooler are you using?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you using the Onboard Graphics or a dedicated GPU?


----------

